# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Нужна ломалка паролей платформы 8.2

## serg85

Клиент забыл пароль. У кого есть ломалка? Где то видел под платформу 8.1 а здесь нужно под 8.2

----------


## Shad86

> Клиент забыл пароль. У кого есть ломалка? Где то видел под платформу 8.1 а здесь нужно под 8.2


Такая же ситуация. Хотелось бы найти способ восстановления паролей под 8.2. Все что находил работает только с 8.0 и 8.1

----------


## allecx

а просто в конфигураторе поменять пароль - это не кошерно?)

----------


## ZAviator

> а просто в конфигураторе поменять пароль - это не кошерно?)


Сперва нужно в него войти.

----------


## CyberNut

Попробуйте способом описанном в статье: Взлом пароля 1С
Правда именно на 8.2 не проверял.

----------


## Shad86

> Попробуйте способом описанном в статье: Взлом пароля 1С
> Правда именно на 8.2 не проверял.


На 8.2 этот метод не прокатывает. Только на 8.1

----------


## kozavva

Попробуй вот этой программой
http://letitbit.net/download/73580.7...rceMD.rar.html
а так можно зайти где хранится сама база...там есть папка User удалить пользователей, потом зайти в конфигурацию, добавить новый  и добавить новых пользователей (по крайне мере я так делала, когда незнала паролей)

----------


## Хаос

> Попробуй вот этой программой
> http://letitbit.net/download/73580.7...rceMD.rar.html
> а так можно зайти где хранится сама база...там есть папка User удалить пользователей, потом зайти в конфигурацию, добавить новый  и добавить новых пользователей (по крайне мере я так делала, когда незнала паролей)


Речь про 8.2...

----------


## PlatinumX

http://rghost.ru/5421526
Если еще нужно.
ЛОМАЛКА ПАРОЛЕЙ .Пробуйте

----------


## Shad86

> http://rghost.ru/5421526
> Если еще нужно.
> ЛОМАЛКА ПАРОЛЕЙ .Пробуйте


А какой пароль к ломалке паролей?)))

----------


## trast-alqns

Вот, вот. Plz пароль.

----------


## serg85

> http://rghost.ru/5421526
> Если еще нужно.
> ЛОМАЛКА ПАРОЛЕЙ .Пробуйте


Да еще нужно. Только что пробовать? Подобрать пароль к архиву? ))

----------


## PlatinumX

Извиняюсь!
пасс:ru-board

----------


## VincentOne

Что-то не подходит пароль.

----------


## Ersain

> Что-то не подходит пароль.


пароль, просто введите 
*ru-board* 
и все

----------


## paranorm

Для 8.2 это не работает :(

----------


## born85

Баян ломалку пароль ставить под пароль :))))))))))))))

----------


## PlatinumX

Авторство не мое, на ломалку.Поэтому все оставлял ,как есть с паролем.
Born85 это ТЫ баян.Смотри дату поста.
На более ранних версиях работало.
Кому нужно попробуйте ,сам не проверял ,но прозапас оставил.
http://rghost.ru/37196823
Спасибо ToR0310!!!!!

----------

zero00 (27.03.2012)

----------


## Tisa

А есть у кого ломалка что бы на последних версиях платформы рабоатала? на 8.2.15 например?это все неподходит...

----------


## TMM00

а файл удален...  скиньте новую ссылку! плиз!

----------


## Vladimir74

Не очень понимаю но тут скачал 8.3. к ней ключ далее скачал 8.3. и далее нажал на ключ 8.2. сломалась, а вот СРМ стандарт по прежнему с ключом не могу найти :(

---------- Post added at 10:38 ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 ----------




> Клиент забыл пароль. У кого есть ломалка? Где то видел под платформу 8.1 а здесь нужно под 8.2


Скачал на этом сайте 8.2. и  СРМ проф с ключом всё работает, а сам ищу срм стандарт.её скачал но к ней просят ключ : ( да еще и 8.3. платформу зато ключ подошёл от 8.2. :)))

---------- Post added at 10:38 ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 ----------




> Клиент забыл пароль. У кого есть ломалка? Где то видел под платформу 8.1 а здесь нужно под 8.2


Скачал на этом сайте 8.2. и  СРМ проф с ключом всё работает, а сам ищу срм стандарт.её скачал но к ней просят ключ : ( да еще и 8.3. платформу зато ключ подошёл от 8.2. :)))

----------

